# New Season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well.....it looked pretty good.Defense played well.Offense was clicking.Pederson was awesome as usual and Favre did just what he is supposed to df course Cleveland isn't much competition.

:beer: :beer:

Now to watch the Sunday night game.....would be great if they both could lose.But I guess I will be cheering on.....Da Bears.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It is a toss up for me Ken!! Since 85 I have hoped for the Bears to implode and after living in WI, I have a hard time cheering for the Pack.

So a tie tonight would work as well!!!!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

it still bothers me that the vikings cannot pick up a blitz, ever. The special teams was better but still a little shakey.

The players and coaching staff did a great job adjusting in the second half. That run by AP reminded me of a faster Earl Campbell. Percy Harvin looked great, oh the player he could and probably will be. A lot of good hard hits by the defense as well. It is going to be an interesting season to say the least.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Peterson is money. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Typical first game for the Bears,Vikes and Pukes.....defense ahead of offense.Cuttler looked aweful,Won't get any better with those recievers.Rodgers not real great until that final drive.Tjhey better get a different right tackle or Rodgers won't live through half the season.At least Favre didn't make any mistakes.

Puker defense played very well,considering it was the first game with the 3-4.Vikes defense looked good also.Bears aren't going to be the same now that Urlacher is out for the season.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The Vikes looked good, but against a mediocre team, so that's not saying much. Harvin could be a stud and Favre was good managing the game, even though it seemed like he held onto the ball too long.

The Bears/Pack game looked sloppy. If the Pack keeps RT Barbre in Aaron Rodgers is going to get hurt. It didn't look like a dominating game by either team. Rodgers seemed to move the ball alright, but didn't really put points on the board. He didn't do anything great until the touch down to Jennings, but that was because the cornerback tried to cheat on the play and tripped, but he saw the mismatch and took advantage of it. Cutler hurt his team more with poor decision making than the Pack's D did. Olson completely disappeared. The Pack ran on the Bears after Urlacher went out and he's done for the year, so that's going to be something they're going to have to correct.

I can't wait until the Vikes play both teams, it should be a lot of fun.


----------

